# wanted property to rent in stalis/malia 2012



## laurauk31 (Jul 27, 2011)

Hello,

Im looking for a family home for about 3 months in 2012 

if anyone can help it would be much apreciated


thankyou laura


----------



## Chrisles (Aug 23, 2011)

laurauk31 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Im looking for a family home for about 3 months in 2012
> 
> ...


Hi Laura,

I too have been looking for a home in Crete or in the Peloponnese.
I was in Crete over the summer and I mentioned this to the holiday reps and both came up with people who were very keen to rent out their properties. However since I'm not moving until March, this was a bit too soon for me. I emailed an estate agent and she confirmed this.
It depends when you want to rent. 
I've arranged to rent a holiday property in the Peloponnese for 3 months out of season- (March to May)which is much cheaper than the daily rate but not as cheap as a 12 month lease which is what I what to find once I'm there.
I found it by going on the town website and e mailing the owners of advertised properties. I also looked at sites such as Owners Abroad and Home Away. Many of the holiday homes advertised say they have special rates for long term lets and if they didn't I just asked whether it would be possible.
I got a lot of very helpful replies from a range of properties (luxury villas with pool to studios) -all considerably reduced.
That was on the Peloponnese and I understand that there is a much greater availability/choice on Crete.
Good luck 
Chrisles.


----------

